# "Big Girl Bed" for my daughter



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 25, 2015)

All my 3 year old wanted for Christmas is a bed.  I felt inspired to tackle it as my first furniture project.  

The bed is made from cherry with a heart inlaid into the headboard with black walnut.  

The posts are 75" talk and tapered from 2" stock to an inch square at the top.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 25, 2015)

The headboard.


----------



## Edgar (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice job, Dan.
I'll bet she's really proud of that new bed.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy little girl.


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 25, 2015)

Now make her a doll bed that looks the same.

That is the right way to do things Dad.  Good job.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 25, 2015)

Good job; nothing like making 'em smile so happily.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 25, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Dec 25, 2015)

That is nice.... Great job Dan.........


----------



## magpens (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice project, Dan ... you really put a smile on her face and in her heart !!!!


----------



## fastgast (Dec 25, 2015)

Great job, beautiful happy daughter!


----------



## Sataro (Dec 25, 2015)

Great job & a wonderful present for your little girl!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great job, that smile says it all.


----------



## monty8867 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great "big girl bed". I remember those days, now it is grandkids


----------



## mark james (Dec 25, 2015)

Superb thread Dan!  *(my daughter is 20, so this is my perspective).*

She is very happy, today...  You did well, today...  In 25 years, this will mean_ SO much to her_!  It will be a footnote to you, but to her it will be incredibly meaningful.

Be proud Dan!  Enuf said!  

I wish you and your family a nice Christmas Holiday!


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow Dan for your first furniture project you went all out and hit a home run. The first furniture project was also a bed for my son. My was red oak with spindles on the headboard and foot board, he was about 5 at the time. My grandson, his little boy who is now 8 sleeps in the same bed. It is amazing when you build a quality piece of furniture how long it will last. I may never see it but I hope my great grandson gets to use it too.

You done good Dan, you just didn't make a Christmas present you just made your first family heirloom 

Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 25, 2015)

That's great. She will remember that gift all her life.


----------



## JimB (Dec 26, 2015)

What a big smile you put on her face! Great job Dan!


----------



## jallan (Dec 26, 2015)

Very nice Dan. Great Job


----------



## TimS124 (Dec 26, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful Job.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 26, 2015)

You must have one LARGE tree to hid this.  Very nice job, your daughter is beautiful.


----------



## kruzzer (Dec 26, 2015)

Super job Dan....


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 29, 2015)

This is beautiful. One time I made bed for myself and fell right through it. That was the end end of my furniture making.


----------



## Rink (Dec 29, 2015)

What a great dad!  I showed my wife the picture of your little girl's smile...and she cried. So you know that's a home run!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 29, 2015)

Awesome job!  It's sure to become a treasured piece of furniture.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice Dan.  Something she will treasure in years to come and be able to pass on to her own kids.


----------



## Mrs. Charlie_W (Jan 2, 2016)

I had to take some time after seeing the bed and your daughter before I could post anything because your gift touched my heart so deeply. 

This is what we call a "love bed" in our household because it was hand made, made with love, and has a heart in the design. Years ago my number one hubby made our "love deck" with heart panels between the spindles. 

This bed will be around when grandchildren are in your life. As was said earlier, your daughter will really appreciate it when she is a mom. I'm sure your wife is proud too. 

Congratulations on your lovely work and thanks for blessing us with your touching photos.


----------



## keithbyrd (Jan 2, 2016)

Great Job - Great bed and great smile on her face!  She will remember the bed and you will remember the smile!


----------

